# CaribSea Super Naturals .....



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

That's what I use! The Tahitian moon black sand specifically, I love it. About to go buy another bag today after work actually for my 5gal ^^


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

Yay! I was hoping this would work! Im so excited to set up my 29G but im gonna take longer on this one.



HolyAngel said:


> That's what I use! The Tahitian moon black sand specifically, I love it. About to go buy another bag today after work actually for my 5gal ^^


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

There should be pool stores that stay open year-round - there are indoor pools. And they should have filter sand in stock, though they'll be able to order it for you quickly if not.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Carib sea Super Natural sbustrates are great but they are inert. I use them as top dressing over MS on all my planted tanks.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

MS? oh and would sand from home depot work? I got a 50lbs bag (enough for 29g planted tank?) for like $4


Gatekeeper said:


> Carib sea Super Natural sbustrates are great but they are inert. I use them as top dressing over MS on all my planted tanks.


----------



## Lugnut (Aug 12, 2010)

One complaint about the Carib Sea...It is such a fine sand that it is almost like dust in your tank, but other than that it has a very nice color. I have removed my sand and put in some Monterey sand which is a bit larger than your avg sand but it is round and smooth. I think it holds plants down better, but that is me. It is really about what you think looks good since that is its main purpose.


----------



## SunnyD (Oct 15, 2010)

Lugnut said:


> One complaint about the Carib Sea...It is such a fine sand that it is almost like dust in your tank, but other than that it has a very nice color. I have removed my sand and put in some Monterey sand which is a bit larger than your avg sand but it is round and smooth. I think it holds plants down better, but that is me. It is really about what you think looks good since that is its main purpose.


I had to turn down my red sea nano filter's flow on my 2.5g since it was creating a "crater" in the sand underneath the outflow. It probably is more cost effective to get pool filter sand for a 29g, although it might not be the color that you want.

If you go with the Caribsea, getting it in tan is a good idea. I got the white which looked fantastic when I first put it in (looked like fresh snow), but it quickly became beige from all the poop being easily exposed. :icon_cry:

As with all sands, watch out for anaerobic gas pockets. Get a couple of Malaysian Trumpet Snails should help turnover the sand.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The black sand is nice as most things like poop don't show up really, the other benefit to CaribSea over pool filter sand is that some of the super naturals line, like the tahitian moon for instance, come preloaded with live bacteria and will help instantly cycle the tank. PFS won't do that at all.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the Natural colored gravel in my 10g and I love it. The stones are small and make it very easy to plant. I fertilize using root tabs though because it is inert substrate.

Be sure to rinse it before putting it in your tank. Just like many substrates it is a bit dusty and will cloud water at first.

I'm going to be setting up a 5 gallon using soil with this stuff as a cap.

Here is a photo of my tank with the Super Naturals Substrate (I'm not sure which style).

I didn't have a plan when I made this tank so don't look at the aquascaping, more the plant growth. I have a 10 watt flourescent strip in the hood and the plants growing great. I recommend this substrate.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

HolyAngel said:


> The black sand is nice as most things like poop don't show up really, the other benefit to CaribSea over pool filter sand is that some of the super naturals line, like the tahitian moon for instance, come preloaded with live bacteria and will help instantly cycle the tank. PFS won't do that at all.


I believe the OP is refering to the Super Naturals product line which does not have "cycling bacteria". That would be the Instant Aquarium series. By volume, you lose about a third of the bag to water compared to the Super Natural line.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

I use the super naturals inert line. Love it, that black moon sand is Super pretty! My plants are doing great!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> I believe the OP is refering to the Super Naturals product line which does not have "cycling bacteria". That would be the Instant Aquarium series. By volume, you lose about a third of the bag to water compared to the Super Natural line.


If you check their site, you'll clearly Some of the super naturals line ARE the instant aquarium series, like the Tahitian Moon Sand, there's others too


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

You misunderstand. The Super Naturals _IS _what is asked about in the original post. Not the instant aquarium series which has the mystery juice. You brought up the mystery juice "stuff" and that has no relevance on what the thread author is asking.

BTW, I have used both series and yes, their is cross matching of materials in both product lines.


----------

